
Show HN: Lero – Open group chat - jampa-uchoa
http://www.lerochat.com
======
jampa-uchoa
Come to say hello on Hacker news chat: [http://lerochat.com/join/hacker-
news](http://lerochat.com/join/hacker-news)

Any feedback, questions... You can post on feedback channel or here, I would
love to hear it!

------
fiatjaf
Chat? Just simple chat? Why is this better than IRC, Slack etc?

~~~
jampa-uchoa
It's way easier to connect and talk, with a better interface and profiles,
there is inline image and video support, emoji support, responsive design for
mobile...

IRC is dying and people are switching to Slack, but Slack is not here to
replace IRC, is annoying to enter a separate login and email for each group,
and it's more complicated to do simple things, they said they have no
intention to satisfy that audience[1].

[1][http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/03/24/slack-is-quietly-
un...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/03/24/slack-is-quietly-
unintentionally-killing-irc/)

>“it’s great that people are putting Slack to good use” but unfortunately
“these communities are not something we have the capacity to support given the
growth in our existing business.”

